# Steelhead in the surf



## FisheRx (Nov 8, 2012)

I had a few questions about catching steelhead offthe surf, mainly on access points. Not looking for secret spots just on how to get onto a few walls like the rock. If anyone has any info I would appreciate a PM. Thanks


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

I thought about walking on the beach side of the long wall of the grand. Wearing waders and casting streamers. When Im off and ready to go theres always a small craft advisory. Bringing a fresh one in on the beach is on my steelhead bucket list. Try it and let us know how it goes.


----------



## FisheRx (Nov 8, 2012)

Well I guess my main question is just on how to access the break wall at the mouth of the rocky. I live less than 5 minutes from it so its my main focus as they will start staging in a few weeks. There is no clear way to get to it as its surrounded by houses and private property. I'm wondering if i might have to take a small watercraft out there or something. Anyhow, if anyone knows how to access it, legally preferably, I would appreciate the help.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

You're correct. That's private access to the mouth of the Rocky on the east bank. Take a kayak from the marina if you have one. Troll spoons and cranks up and down the river, when you get to the mouth you can cast or run a bobber with minnows or jig/maggot


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yep private with no access. Taking a boat to the mouth is not as productive lately as it used to be in years past.


----------



## FisheRx (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't have any sort of watercraft so I guess I'm out of luck. Too bad because its so close. Thanks for the confirmation guys.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

FisheRx said:


> I don't have any sort of watercraft so I guess I'm out of luck. Too bad because its so close. Thanks for the confirmation guys.



Get a kayak, I will be out in my kayak on the mouth of the river starting next week after all this rain comes thru and the temp get lower.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FisheRx said:


> I don't have any sort of watercraft so I guess I'm out of luck. Too bad because its so close. Thanks for the confirmation guys.


Maybe check into getting a bellyboat or Floattube. You no longer have to worry about a Ohio boat license (or anything else for them) for them. I can probably hook you up.


----------

